# Where can I buy cheap MS 222 / TRICAINE-S / Finquel Anaesthe



## ukapstt77 (6 May 2009)

Hey UK guys

Where can I buy cheap MS 222 / TRICAINE-S / Finquel Anaesthetic in the UK?

I need to trim my South American Puffers teeth and need to knock him out to do so

Some people use Clove oil but I don't want to use that as it causes BRAIN DAMAGE!

Please help

Thanks

ps I found this site but it's Â£25 and I wanted to find it a little cheaper than that, plus I don't think I'll need that much (see link below)
http://www.pharmaq.co.uk/shop/erol.html


----------



## aaronnorth (7 May 2009)

blimey, sounds like a right job!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

Can't this be prevented by maintaining a good number of snails in the tank???


----------



## ukapstt77 (10 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Can't this be prevented by maintaining a good number of snails in the tank???


To be honest South American Puffers are known for having the fastest growing teeth out of all the kinds of pufferes there are.

I find it hard to keep enough snails for him to eat plus his favourate food at the moment is Bloodworm which is doing nothing for his teeth. Even if you feed him nothing but snails you would still have to trim his teeth once a year

Plus because he's so small (2inches) he won't eat whole live crabs and crayfish like my Mbu

Hey Londondragon, your name rings a bell, are you a member of ThePufferForum.com  ?


----------



## Pleccy (15 May 2009)

Tricaine Methanesulfinate isn't available off-the-shelf, it's a prescription only drug. To be honest home-surgery should never be attempted unless you really know what you're doing. You'll need a vet to trim the teeth.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2009)

ukapstt77 said:
			
		

> Hey Londondragon, your name rings a bell, are you a member of ThePufferForum.com  ?


Nope, never been there, but I am a member of many other forums haha


----------

